# Pregnant female "talking?"



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

My very pregnant female named Big has been doing this funny thing lately - she'll make little squeaks, several in a row, when she is lying down by herself. It's almost as if she's talking to the babies inside of her.  I really do wonder why she does it though - she never has before. She's also become quite lethargic, but with a belly that big, who wouldn't be? She still thinks she can run on the wheel every now and then, though. But what are those quiet little squeaks she makes sometimes?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww! Maybe she's trying to say "Your bet get me a treat, the cravings have set in!" :lol: Sorry - in all honesty I have no idea! None of my girls have ever done that but a couple of my boys chirrup


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sometimes the stress on the body of a pregnant doe can cause that, like the symptoms of a URI. Sometimes it will disappear after she gives birth, but sometimes it won't and it's then you know that she is ill.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's probably fluid you hear on her lungs, which is indicative of a URI like Cait said.

You may need to take her to a vet to make sure. Mice are very good at hiding their sickness (it comes with being a prey animal).


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually, the noises stopped immediately after she gave birth, thankfully. I believe it was because her lung capacity was displaced, just like what happens with pregnant humans.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That very well could be. I can't imagine what it must feel like to have your lungs displaced! :shock:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Me neither, but I've never been pregnant myself.. yet! :shock: Lol!


----------

